# Java2WSDL aus Eclipse heraus funktioniert nicht



## rapthor (10. Feb 2006)

Hallo ich habe in ECLIPSE ein Axis-Projekt angelegt, was durch ein Plugin möglich ist. Nun möchte ich aus meiner java-Klasse eine WSDL erzeugen. Nach einem Rechtsklick auf die Klasse und dann Axis -> Java2WSDL passiert aber nichts mehrund die wsdl-Datei wurde auch nicht erstellt.

Das AXIS Plugin habe ich von der Seite "http://www.improve-technologies.com/alpha/axis/", die noch WSDL-Editoren anbieten, aber die brauche ich ja erstmal nicht.

Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Bobby (11. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

das Plug-in ist mir unbekannt, warum verwendest Du nicht das Web Service Plugin von Elipse (--> siehe Eclipse WTP-Project)?Damit habe ich bisher erfolgreich sowohl aus Java-Code ein WSDL generiert bzw. umgekert aus WSDL Client-Code. Teilweise brauch die Axis-Engine relativ lange zur Ausführung, vielleicht dem Programm mehr Zeit geben? Ein alternatives Plugin gibt es unter http://www.systinet.com/products/wasp_developer/overview.

Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Bobby


----------



## rapthor (13. Feb 2006)

Danke ich werde das mal ausprobieren!


----------

